
Why Microsoft acquiring GitHub is a good thing - owenwil
https://medium.com/@ow/microsoft-acquiring-github-is-a-good-thing-heres-why-6a6a57eb83ac?source=friends_link&sk=fdb2637e52b35f0044c32856f594a621
======
Cypher
Yea the improvement on Skype were really good. Those that left for Discord
don't know what they're missing.

